# Largemouth mount



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

just finished up this bass


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Great looking bass right there!!!


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

thanks Chris !!!!!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Well done!!! Looks great


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Very Nice looking mount!


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

thanks guys !!!!!


----------



## shady oaks (Aug 2, 2005)

Was this a replica or skin mount? I'm in the market for a replica and want to talk to someone about it.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

This was a skin mount but I also do replicas,give me a call.


----------

